# Red Spots on Glass



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

My sister has red spots like this on the glass of her aquarium... does anyone know what it is?


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

^ i'd love to know too.. i don't have red spots, although i've got dark spots. not as easily noticeable as yours tho


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

If yours are brown then it might be diatoms. I've never seen this before and I haven't been able to turn up any thing when I google it. It's a mystery....


----------



## aqua hippy (Jul 19, 2011)

Its diatoms, id say. My friend got them in her tank, I think increasing light period kills this?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------

